
Report says basic income may not reduce poverty, advocates firmly disagree - WillPostForFood
http://www.humanosphere.org/basics/2017/05/report-says-basic-income-may-not-reduce-poverty-advocates-firmly-disagree/
======
flukus
> But a new report by the Organization for Economic Cooperation and
> Development (OECD) is less than enthusiastic, saying that without
> significant tax hikes, a basic income would do little to reduce poverty and
> even exacerbate it in some cases.

Increasing taxes was always part of the idea. Low income earners pay low/no
tax in most countries now, with a basic income the tax in these brackets would
increase.

------
brudgers
OECD policy favors tax competition between countries as means of lowering
taxes for people with enough money that tax burdens have significant impact
and picking and choosing countries is an option.

